# Lab test results help please



## JulyGuy (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello,

I've been feeling bad lately and just got new labs in. Can someone tell me how bad this is?

TSH: 7.15 Ref Range 0.40-4.50

T4, Free: 0.9 RefRange 0.8-1.8

T3, Total: 111 RefRange 76-181

These results are 3 months after starting on Nature-throid 65 mg. I've been on synthroid/levothroxine for 30+ years and this is the first for Nature-throid. I'm assuming the dose for Nature-throid is too low?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, you are correct - your dose of Natur thyroid is definitely in need of an increase.

You should also ask your doctor to run the Free T-3 lab which gives the best result of free and unbound thyroid hormone along with the FT-4.

Your FT-3 should be approaching 3/4 of the range. Your Total 3 lab results looks low so I imagine your FT-3 is low as well. Your TSH confirms your being under medicated.


----------

